# I thought a FLAN was a young deer



## scotty (Dec 20, 2008)

This is the custard mix and the carmelized baking dish








This is the baked flan cooling a bit before refrigerating








This is after cooled in refer for about 4 hours. We art trying to get enough nerve to invert it







After some tapping and banging, it came out in one piece. much to our surprise














Here it is half eaten. MMMMMMMMMMMMM a great Cuban sweet custard


----------



## grapeman (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry Scotty, that isn't a Fawn (young deer). It looks delicious though. What is in it?


----------



## scotty (Dec 20, 2008)

appleman said:


> Sorry Scotty, that isn't a Fawn (young deer). It looks delicious though. What is in it?




FLAN</font>, A CUBAN STYLE CUSTARD.


. gee appleman


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2008)

That does look scrumptious!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 21, 2008)

Drooling scotty !!!!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 21, 2008)

Mmmmmm... I've made flan.... yum.... And I love that plate!


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Dec 22, 2008)

Scotty,
What kind of wine is that which comes in cans? Does it complement the sweetness and smooth texture ofyour custard? That flan looks really good!


----------



## scotty (Dec 22, 2008)

THAT'S CAFFEINE FREE--SUGAR FREE el cheapo beverage. 

We had peach wine with the dinner


----------



## Miss Rocky (Dec 27, 2008)

PolishWineP said:


> Mmmmmm... I've made flan.... yum.... And I love that plate!




Thanks. I like them too. Scotty bought me the set of dishes for my birthday in October. They are _Better Homes and Gardens_ dishes.


The flan was too sweet and richfor me. We will try to lower the sweetness next time we make it.


----------

